# Surrey pet supplies viv?



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Upgrading the corn snakes.

Can anyone help me with this.
I am looking to order this viv from surrey pet supplies but they don't indicate if there is a delivery charge?
Vivexotic Ex48 Ellmau Beech - Surrey Pet Supplies
they state something about VAT and all that blah but it says including?

does that mean it is taken into the £84.92 price.

is the viv deliverd for £84.92 or do I have too pay extra and if I do I know where I can get them cheaper anyways.

I just dont have transport to pick them up thats all.

I don't normally order this kind of stuff over the internet so I don't have a damn clue.

thanks for any replies.:2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Delivery info is here:

Delivery Costs And Times - Surrey Pet Supplies

Presumably when you go to pay it will put the delivery charge in - as obviously don't know the exact weight, but if under 20kgs it should be £3.99.

Apologies if I'm wrong, but if you put it into your cart, set up an account etc it will say before you actually pay.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

They charge £6.99 for delivery of the EX48 for each viv but if you order 3 or more they charge £49.99 for a pallet delivery so it's cheaper to order separately.

Have had 5 EX48's delivered recently from them with no problems.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Delivery info is here:
> 
> Delivery Costs And Times - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> ...





waynegarland said:


> They charge £6.99 for delivery of the EX48 for each viv but if you order 3 or more they charge £49.99 for a pallet delivery so it's cheaper to order separately.
> 
> Have had 5 EX48's delivered recently from them with no problems.


thanks guys  awesome stuff.
I can pay that.

Just set up an account when I went to the checkout I seen what you meant.

orderd the viv and you guys ahve been a great help : victory:

thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Was looking at this thread earlier and noticed the recent delivery statement, on their website, that orders received before 1pm will be sent out next day! That's gotta be a good thing. Ordered my new viv tonight so guess it will be here friday.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> Was looking at this thread earlier and noticed the recent delivery statement, on their website, that orders received before 1pm will be sent out next day! That's gotta be a good thing. Ordered my new viv tonight so guess it will be here friday.


 not guaranteed i have had two very good experiences with them where it came within two days but 1 experience took 10 days


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> not guaranteed i have had two very good experiences with them where it came within two days but 1 experience took 10 days


Thats why we have changed things and within a few weeks the website will be stocked controlled so that should help even more.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> not guaranteed i have had two very good experiences with them where it came within two days but 1 experience took 10 days


I'll let you all know how I get on. Cheers for the heads up tho


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> I'll let you all know how I get on. Cheers for the heads up tho


Well the new viv turned up today as stated so well pleased thank you Surrey Pets


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> Well the new viv turned up today as stated so well pleased thank you Surrey Pets


You are very welcome.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about ordering one to be sent here.. Are the vivexotic vivs any good?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Genseric said:


> I'm thinking about ordering one to be sent here.. Are the vivexotic vivs any good?


I would say for the money yes they are.
We have over 70 setup at our retail store and no problems.


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

petman99 said:


> I would say for the money yes they are.
> We have over 70 setup at our retail store and no problems.


I normally order online but went for a drive to surrey pets today and it was well worth the trip the customer service was absolutely fantastic at one point I had 4 people helping me I came out with two ex48s and 2 high range pulse stats and alot of extra stuff for the dog couldn't be happier they even carried my things to the car! Just want to say thank you to them all
Gary


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Malymaz said:


> I normally order online but went for a drive to surrey pets today and it was well worth the trip the customer service was absolutely fantastic at one point I had 4 people helping me I came out with two ex48s and 2 high range pulse stats and alot of extra stuff for the dog couldn't be happier they even carried my things to the car! Just want to say thank you to them all
> Gary


Glad you were happy with the service
It is always nice to get feedback good or bad.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Ordered an Exo top, Sunday evening, arrived today.

Just need the bulbs now, didn't trust postie with those.

Someone down Surrey pet supplies, get's carried away with the bubble wrap/brown tape, still it thrawts postie damage:2thumb: !


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

spottymint said:


> Ordered an Exo top, Sunday evening, arrived today.
> 
> Just need the bulbs now, didn't trust postie with those.
> 
> Someone down Surrey pet supplies, get's carried away with the bubble wrap/brown tape, still it thrawts postie damage:2thumb: !


Glad you were happy with the service.


----------

